# العزم والقوه والسرعه - بعض الاستفسارات



## Ahmed Ab (19 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوكم احمد
عندى بعض الاستفسارات التى ارجو ان يوضحها لى اعضاء هذا القسم وهى --

1- الفرق بين العزم والقوه الحصانيه HP .
2- العلاقه بين العزم والسرعه وهل يمكن استغلال العزم لزياده السرعه .
3- لو اردت شراء محرك فما هو الذى اهتم به واعمل على ان يكون اكبر ام هو القوه الحصانيه ام العزم مع العلم انى اريد محرك يكون سريع .
4- هل سعه المحرك cc تؤثر على العزم .

وشكر ا جدا لكم واجو الرد على اسالتى لانى اريد التاكد من شىء


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​القوة الحصانية:
كمية الطاقة التي ينتجها المحرك
والهورس بور(hp) هي قدرة الحصان على سحب 550 باوند مسافة قدم وفي وقت مقداره ثانية واحدة ويساوي 746 جول با​


----------



## عمراياد (19 أكتوبر 2011)

القوة الحصانية = [ عزم الدوران (رطل / قدم) x عدد دورات المحرك (دورة / دقيقه) ] / 5252


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

العزم:​القوة التي تسبب دوران المحرك ويقاس بالجول(نيوتن متر) نفس وحدة الشغل​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

والعزم يسبب دوران البروبلر والذي يولد الدفع وقوة الرفع 
ولو إتزن مع عزم المحرك تصبح السرعة ثابته(rpm( عدد اللفات في الدقيقة​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

العلاقة بينهم:-​القوة هي معدل توليد العزم (تساوي جول/ ثانية)
وبالتالي:-
في حالة وجود محركين لهما نفس العزم فإن المحرك الأسرع في الدوران (عدد اللفات) يكون أكبر في القوة​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

وعليه فإن

القوة الحصانية=(عدد اللفات * عزم المحرك)/5252

_بالوحدات البريطانية_​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

وفي الطائرات ذات المحرك البروبلر(ريشة) كلما زاد العزم أصبح أفضل وبزيادة الريشة طول وعرض يكون هناك إقلاع وهبوط وأداء أفضل من الريشة الصغيرة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

cc تؤثر بالفعل على عزم المحرك لأنها تعني قوة أكبر وبالتالي عزم اكبر وقوة حصانية أكبر​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر جدا اخى المهندس / سامح 
ولكن 
1- هل هناك اختلاف بين قوة المحرك والقوه الحصانيه له 
2- وهل وزن الطائره يتناسب طرديا مع عزم المحرك 

وشكر جدا لكل اعضاء القسم


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الكريم مهندس احمد : 
1- *عزم الدوران* ( torque‏) في الفيزياء هو قيمة متجه لقياس مدى قدرة قوة على تدوير المجســّـم حول محور ما. يعرف مقدار عزم الدوران على أنه جداء القوة بطول الذراع. وبخلاف القوة التي يمكن أن تكون جاذبة أو دافعة، فعزم الدوران يمكن أن يكون تزاوج الإثنين.
يرمز لعزم الدوران بالحرف الإغريقي "تاو"




، ووحدته في النظام الدولي للوحدات هي نيوتن متر.
T= F .r .
اما القدرة : فهي عبارة عن حاصل ضرب عزم الدوران في السرعة الزاوية , ووحداتها واط او حصان 
(p = T * w (watt 
hp = 746watt 
2- العلاقة بين العزم والسرعة هي علاقة عكسية حسب القانون اعلاه , اي بزيادة السرعة يقل العزم وبالعكس . لذلك تجد أنه من الخطأ فى المعتاد أن تبدأ العربة سيرها و هى موضوعه على النقل الخامس فى السرعات حيث أنه لابد و أن يتوفر فى بداية حركتها عزم كافى ليتغلب على الإحتكاك حيث أنه يكون أعلى ما يكون و هى ساكنه ولكن من الممكن أن تقوم بزيادة السرعة و العزم و لكن بدرجات معينه و بأسلوب خاص بحيث يتم التدرج فى السرعات حتى لا يتم فقد العزم بسرعة , ولايمكن زياده سرعه الدوران مع زيادة العزم فى نفس الوقت لان t = f(α) 0 اى ان العزم داله فى العجله الدورانيه و التى تمثل معدل زيادة السرعه مع الزمن فتجد من المعادله السابقه استحاله حدوث ما تسال عنه . 
3- لو اردت شراء محرك فايهما يجب عليه التركيز العزم ام القدرة الحصانية , 
إن علاقة العزم بالقوة الحصانية هي علاقة متلازمه لكنها محكومة بدوران المحرك الذي يحدد مقدار زيادة أحدهما ونقصان الآخر.فالعزم الذي هو القوة المباشرة التي نحصل عليها من لفة الكرانك، هذه القوة
تعتبر قوة خام لانستطيع الإستفادة منها مباشرة، وهي تعتمد على عدةعوامل، منها حجم المحرك وأوزان الكرانك والمكابس، حيث أن الوزن في اي كتلة عبارة عن طاقة كامنة، ويعتمد أيضاً على نوع المحرك أي أن المحرك الذي يتنفس بشكل طبيعي يختلف عزم دورانه عن المحرك المعززبتوربو أو سوبرجارجر بالإضافة لعوامل أخرى كثيرة.أما القوة الحصانية فهي ناتجة عن علاقة بين عزم الدوران وسرعة دوران المحرك وثابت، ويستند مهندسي المحركات على معادلة بسيطة لمعرفة
القوة الحصانية لأي محرك وهي كما ذكرها الاخ عمر اياد تساوي :
القوة الحصانية = [ عزم الدوران (رطل / قدم) x عدد دورات المحرك (دورة / دقيقه) ] / 5252
( حيث أن الـ 5252 عبارة عن رقم مختزل من عدة تحويلات معقدة )
أي أن محرك عادي حجمه 2000 سم مكعب خالي من أي تعقيدات تزيدفي قوته، يبلغ عزمه حوالي 180 رطل/قدم عند 3000 دورة في الدقيقة ينتج قوة 102.8 حصان (180× 3000 ÷ 5252 = 102.8 حصان)
مع ملاحظة أن الخرج الأقصى لعزم المحرك يأتي عند مستوى دوران مختلف عن الخرج الأقصى للقوة الحصانية لنفس المحرك .وكملاحظة يوجد عامل مهم جدا اسمه engine flexibility (مرونة المحرك) وهو الذي يحدد اداء الماكنة ولايعتمد على العزم والسرعة كقيمة فقط , فمثلا لو كان لدينا محركين يمتلكان نفس السعة والعزم والقدرة ولكن الفرق في سرعة الدوران التي عندها اقصى عزم واقصى قدرة .

مثلا محرك عزمه الاقصى عند 3000 دورة و اقصى قدرة عند 6000 دورة الفرق بينهم 3000

محرك اخر عزمه الاقصى عند 4500دورة و اقصى قدرة عند 6000دورة الفرق بينهم 1500

المحرك الاول فيه مرونة فى الاداء لان الفرق بين السرعات 3000 اما المحرك الثاني 1500فقط... بالتالى اداء المحرك الاول افضل فى المطالع الصعبة لان له torque back-up عالي . عموما هذا ليس موضوعنا ولكن كتوضيح فقط .

4- بالتاكيد سعة المحرك تؤثر في العزم . حيث بزيادة سعة المحرك يزداد صرف الوقود وبذلك تزيد القوة الانفجارية على المكبس مما يعطينا قوة كبيرة تولد عزم دوران كبير على عمود الكرنك , وبذلك نرى حجم المحركات في الشاحنات والمركبات الثقيلة ذات سعة كبيرة وذلك لتوليد الانفجار الكافي في المحرك والذي سوف يقوم بتوليد عزم كبير يلبي حاجة المركبة الثقيلة لتحريك نفسها .... تحياتي


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة وشكرا لكم


----------



## islam khattab (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed Ab (20 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم واتمنى لكم العافيه والتقدم و الرقى


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م محمد بكر (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

